# Анестезия головы. Шум. Отеки. Тянет лицо



## Брюнетка88 (11 Авг 2018)

Анестезия головы. Шум. Отеки. Тянет лицо. Брекеты? Шея? Череп? Стопа?

Уважаемые доктора! Помогите разобраться в ситуации и найти решение проблемы.
Женщина, 30 лет. Рост 163, вес 53, без вредных привычек.
Предисловие. При рождении дисплазия тазобедренных суставов, большой родничок, голова лежала на левом плече. Диагноз «дисплазия» сняли в 6месяцев, кривошею(слева) устранили до года, родничок закрылся в 1,2г. В 6 лет-перелом левой ключицы, в 12 лет-падение с высоты 1,5метра на левый бок, как результат- небольшое смещение ребер слева(грудной клетки), на уровне груди по шву ощутимо левая часть выше правой. Далее без травм, с хорошим самочувствием.

В январе 2013(24года) установлен аппарат Дерихсвайлера. В первую неделю из носа текла прозрачная жидкость, ортодонт сказал слизь из пазух, (позже неврологи заключат-ликвор!!). За 7 недель верхняя челюсть расширена на 7мм(размер щели между верхними единицами).
Март 2013-установлены брекеты на обе челюсти, нёбный бюгель на верх(снят через год).
Март 2015-проведена сепарация верхних фронтовых зубов, после коррекции дугой радиус верхней челюсти идентичен нижней, рот не закрывается, т к фронтовые зубы верха попадают на нижние. Врач в отпуске, вынуждена обратиться к другому,вердикт: только внешний результат, прикус не исправлен. Аналогичное заключение приводят еще 3 ортодонта. Мой ортодонт после отпуска согласился с этими заключениями, предложив закончить лечение или перейти к другому врачу, т к он больше ничего сделать не может; возвращалась от него в состоянии шока, забыла надеть шарф, а на улице был сильный ветер. На следующий день: боль в жевательных мышцах, в висках, шее, сильно заложило уши, давящее ощущение в голове, давление на глаза-не могла посмотреть вверх,острая боль в месте входа позвоночника в череп. Так как в апреле2015 была простуда списали на гайморит, через неделю направили к неврологу, диагноз-миозит,обострение шох. Врач пытался вправить позвонки(я сидела на стуле,он поднимал меня за голову, раскручивая ее влево-вправо).Лечение НПВС, миорелаксанты, вит.группы В, сосуд.препараты-немного полегчало.
Май2015-брекеты сняла, т к  ортодонты ссылались на невозможность оценить изменения и степень компенсации на начало вмешательств из-за отсутствия исследований до лечения (мой орт не назначал ТРГ и прочего!),. Установлены ретейнеры(тонкие проволочки) на фронтальные зубы, верх и низ. Капы не ношу.
 Июнь2015- появился шум в левом ухе и онемение в руках по ночам. Далее массаж и иглоукалывание у невролога -без результата, поезда на море (смена обстановки, плавание)-без результата. Поскольку запретили самолет, ехали на поезде, всего сутки, НО отходила я 2 дня, шаткость походки, ужасное ощущение «пьяной головы», как в тумане. Ранее часто ездила поездом-никаких отходняков. Несколько  раз левый зрачок переставал реагировать на свет в течение нескольких часов, в этот период без причин держался отек верхнего века слева. Окулист ничего не обнаружил, сказал из-за шеи. Далее стали появляться симптомы, которые имею на сегодняшний день.
1.Шум, периодическая заложенность ушей (левое постоянно), слышу и чувствую, как «хлопает» слух.труба, сурдолог сказал это «тик»(как бывает с глазом) непроизвольно сокращаются мышцы трубы, то ли из-за шеи, то ли из-за мягкого нёба(связь с челюстью?), иногда «дышу» через левое ухо, так же взаимосвязь с мышцами. Диагноз-тиннитус, миоклонус стапедиальной мышцы. Говорит: «только читала про это, вживую впервые за 25лет столкнулась. Но причина не в ухе.»
2.Левую часть лица тянет, как будто мышцы не на месте, напряженность в области левого уха и вниз до уровня зубов нижней челюсти, брови(начало и над уголком),  висок, скула, круговая мышца глаза(+постоянная боль,как будто глаз очень устал и в нем песок), при касании кисточкой края брови(у переносицы)-легкая боль, на морозе там же возникает ломота и может слезиться глаз. В глазах плавающие темные пятна, во время душа - блестящие точки, быстро проходят.  Жевательные мышцы напряжены, хочется отпустить челюсть, расслабить, но не получается.
3.Левая половина головы, область уха, сосцевидного отростка и челюстного сустава-не чувствую своим, все не мое, ватное, с ноющей болью, это ощущение спускается по шее к  трапецев.мышце. Сильная выматывающая боль в точке у начала уха(чуть выше козелка), при касании этого места (мазать кремом, убирать волосы за ухо) начинает выделяться, извините, слюна. *Реакция на ветер и холод*: даже если на улице +30 и выше, но есть легкий ветерок, эти места как под анестезией-все не мое, голова «пьяная», как в тумане. Шум в ушах и заложенность увеличиваются, все окружающие звуки слышу отдаленно, как в вакууме. Давит шею сзади слева, будто взяли, как кота за шкирку.  Чем холоднее/ветреннее на улице, тем сильнее выраженность симптомов. После очень сильного ветра несколько раз была выраженная шаткость, казалось стены и пол пляшут.  В голове проясняется после 2-3 часов сна, «анестезия» отходит, но ватность остается. В холодное время на улице или не больше 15минут, или обязательно лечь после.
4.Под мочками ушей (ближе к  углу нижней челюсти) болезненные шарики, бугры у основания черепа, слева сильнее,  по УЗИ-спазмированные мышцы. Голова все время тяжелая, кажется что переполнена и сейчас лопнет. При поворотах и наклонах, движении села-встала, что-то с пола подняла, по лестнице поднялась-бьет в голову.  Периодически над левым ухом  ощущение прикосновения «каленого железа». Немеют руки во сне, доходило до локтей, сейчас близится к плечам. Смена подушки или ее отсутствие не помогают. Боль в шее, ноющая, после воротника Шанца хуже-тяжело держать голову. В положении голова вниз(пишу, печатаю, смотрю в телефон) сдавливает шею, будто мышцам длины не хватает, опять «берет за шкирку» и тяжелеет в голове.
5.Отеки лица под глазами-постоянно, после сна усиливаются, верхние веки после сна сильно отекают, но проходит через час-два после того, как встала, иногда немного отекает лоб. Даже через 15-20 минут в положении лежа начинает отекать лицо; под глазами появились синяки, все это выражено больше слева(почки и сердце исключили). От уголка рта в сторону уха и на носу проступили фиолетовые сосуды, на щеке единичные красные. Область между бровей, спинка носа и подбородок имеют красноватый оттенок. Иногда ощущается давление на нос, дыхание немного затруднено(хотя пазухи чистые), при смене положения лежа может резко откладывать нос, стоя все возвращается. В мае 2018, сразу после сеанса массажа, впервые выступила сосудистая сетка на плечах, груди, ребрах, цвет красный с фиолетовым. Так же было еще после нескольких сеансов, массажист отказалась продолжать. Через две недели заметила, что сетка стала появляться на ногах и стопах, с бешенной скоростью, так же стали видны вены(раньше через кожу не просвечивали). Флеболог поставил ретикулярный варикоз, сказал очевидно где-то что-то пережато, поэтому срабатывает переферическое кровообращение, и лезут сосуды, ищите первопричину, дело не в самих венах и сосудах.

За весь период(с весны 2015 по сей день) пройдены курсы лекарств, массаж+электрофорез, иглоукалывание,сеансы прикладн.кинезиологии, катетеризация слух.трубы, блокады в сосцевидный отросток,  йога и аквааэробика(1занятие резко обострило лицевую боль и ватность), миостимуляция(жеват.мышцы)-без изменений.

Заключения врачей:

Неврологи, вертебролог-всему виной шея! ШОХ, венозный застой, вертебро-базиллярный синдром, цервикалгия, унковертебральный артроз, нестабильность позвонков, вариант Киммерли(не полный), нарушение ликвородинамики, мышечно-тонический синдром, задний шейный симпатический синдром, дорсопатия затылочных мышц, коротких разгибателей шеи, лестничной, межгрудной - слева, справа-ромбовидной. Один уважаемый невролог поставил рассеян.склероз, несмотря на отсутствие очагов, слишком обширна симптоматика. Остальные предлагают Лирику или терпеть.

Ревматолог-анализы на красную системную волчанку-отр, ревмопробы-норма, развернула к неврологу, в случае выздоровления просила сообщить-что это было!

Психоневролог назначил Атаракс 0.5таб на ночь(долго засыпала из-за шума)-2 недели, запретил пить Лирику, назначаемую неврологами, т к только заглушит, но не вылечит. Говорит мои проблемы лежат в другой плоскости, и это не к нему, советовал лечение «руками».

Лор-чисто, искривление носовой перегородки, гребень справа, левая перепонка сильно втянута.

Сурдолог-тиннитус, миоклонус стапедиальной мышцы.

Окулист-тенденция к гипертонусу артериол, причина отеков не в глазах.

Стоматолог списал на  зуб мурости(верх слева)удалила, состояние без изменений.

Челюстной хирург-двусторонняя мышечно-суставная дисфункция ВНЧС, миофасциальный синдром лица. Нижняя челюсть немного смещается вправо(видно по фронтовым зубам), по нёбному шву левая челюсть выше правой, по лицу есть такая же асимметрия левая часть выше правой; говорил про разобщающую капу, но нет гарантий, более того, уверен-станет хуже, сложный череп, как-то не так крепится челюсть, возможно проблема на уровне сочленений, возможно источник шея..

Кинезиолог выявил плоскостопие 1-2 степени, действительно за последние два года страдают стопы:появились «шишки», боль, долго ходить не могу(больше слева). Говорит что-то выключает стопу, стопа выключает шею, шея выключает весь позвоночник, отсюда все проблемы, так как мышцы не работают. 4сеанса, первопричину не определил, советовал только стельки.

Остеопат пока стельки запретил, считает все проблемы из головы из-за ликвора, все системы неправильно работают. И виной всему-правая верхняя челюсть, она «висит в воздухе, не имея сочленения с другими костями, поэтому череп не стандартен, темя закрыто, ликвор не сбрасывается в спинной мозг вовремя, нервы и мышцы перекошены.» Брекеты вывели систему из состояния компенсации, сказала сделаем 3сеанса, но не уверена что сможет чем-то помочь. Пока сделали 1-без изменений.

Писала подробно, возможно детали имеют значение. Очень прошу помочь мне разобраться, в чем же на самом деле первопричина: стопа, челюсть, череп, шея или иное? В каком направлении двигаться? Каждый специалист видит по-своему, но лечение не приносит результатов. Реакция на ветер/холод вообще вызывает у врачей недоумение.

Ниже привожу снимки и описания обследований:

Вызванные слуховые потенциалы: порог визуализации КСВП справа 20дц, слева 20дц, признаков нарушения проведения слуховой афферентации в кору с двух сторон на периферическом и стволовом уровне не выявлено.

Вызванные зрительные потенциалы: при стимуляции левого и правого глаз выделяются отчетливые корковые ответы, латентности р100 в пределах возрастной нормы, проведение по папилломакулярному пучку не нарушено, аксональная активность в норме, стимуляция мелкой клеткой паттерна также без изменений. Нарушений зрительной афферентации в кору не выявлено.

Окулист: визометрия od=1, os=1; тонометрия od-19мм.Рт.Ст. Os-19мм.Рт.Ст.; Периметрия od/ os в норме; положение глазных яблок правильное, движение в полном объеме, реакция на свет «+», роговица прозрачная, радужка структурная, хрусталик и стекловидное тело прозрачные; офтальмоскопия-границы четкие, макулы od os без очаговой патологии, артерии od os среднего калибра, артериолы od os сужены, слабо извиты, вены od os среднего калибра, волнистые, периферия сетчатки od os без очаговой патологии.

УЗДС сосудов шеи:  позвоночные артерии визуализированы фрагментарно. Ход V1  обычный. Признаков внутри просветных образований не выявлено. Уровень вхождения в канал поперечных отростков шейных позвонков С5-6 с обеих сторон. Кровоток антеградный, скоростные и спектральные хар-ки без значимой асимметрии. Диаметр справа-0,4 слева-0,42. ЛСК см/с справа-46,9 слева-59. Ход в V2 ровный. Визуализация V3 сегмента конвексным датчиком по ЦДК-кровоток антеградный, физиологическая деформация-без признаков патологического углообразования. Внутренние яремные вены с обеих сторон-архитектоника не нарушена, диаметр до 1,1см, без значимой ассиметрии. Признаков локального эктазирования на протяжении не выявлено. Проходимы, свободно компремируемы. Стенка не уплотнена, структура прослеживается. Признаков изменения клапанного аппарата внутри просветных образований не визуализируется. Кровоток ретроградный, фазный, синхронный с дыханием, не усилен. Позвоночные вены прослеживаются фрагментарно, диаметр справа-0,12  слева-0,17, поток ретроградный, сердечная фазность прослеживается, не усилен.

МРТ головного мозга: В передних отделах по flax cerebri определяется единичный мелкий участок обызвествления.очаговых и диффузных изменений вещества головного мозга не выявлено. Срединные структуры не смещены. Форма, размеры,  структура мозолистого вещества без пат.изменений. Боковые желудочки мозга асимметричны  d>s с нерезким расширением правого(ширина1см), левый-0,7см.Третий и четвертый желудочек не расширены, не деформированы.Субарахноидальные пространства  больших полушарий нерезко расширены в х отделах лобных и  теменных долей (до 1см при норме 0,3-0,5см). Юоковые щели мозга симметричны, не расширены.  Миндалины мозжечка расположены слева на уровне большого затылочного отверстия, справа выступает в большое затылочное отверстие на 0,25см. Хиазмальная область без особенностей.Шишковидная железа в пределах нормы, обызвествлена. Турецкое седло нормальных размеров и структуры. Вертикальный размер гипофиза 0,9см. Определяется утолщение слизистой оболочки в базальном отделе правой гайморовой пазухи, тиолщиной 0,6см, умеренно утолщена слизистая в основной пазухе.  Искривление носовой перегородки вправо, за счет наличия костного гребня(до8мм). Внутренние слуховые проходы не расширены. Определяется незначительное расширение периневральных субарахноидальных ликворных пространств зрительных нервов с миним.уплощением задних контуров глазных яблок в области диска зрительного нерва, нерезко выраженная извитость (по состоянию на апрель 2015: глазные яблоки по форме и размерам не изменены, зрительные нервы симметричны, ход прямолинеен) Заключение: нерезко выраженная наружная гидроцефалия. Дополнительное включение межполушарной щели(susp липома). Увеличение вертикального размера гипофиза.

Спасибо, что дочитали до конца)))


----------



## AIR (12 Авг 2018)

Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора! Помогите разобраться в ситуации и найти решение проблемы.


Проблема началась достаточно давно..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> При рождении голова лежала на левом плече.





Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> кривошею(слева) устранили до года,


Мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на шейном уровне всё же осталась.. Постепенно,  с возрастом, мышечно-тонические нарушения с кранио-вертебрального уровня стали подниматься вверх, захватывая челюсти и даже височные области...  Большинство проявлений обусловлено этим, то есть мышечно-тоническими нарушениями на кранио-вертебральном уровне и выше..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> на самом деле первопричина: стопа, челюсть, череп, шея или иное?


Ситуация достаточно сложная, нужно распутывать  плавно и постепенно.. Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на кранио-вертебральном уровне,  имеющий также опыт работы с жевательных мышцами и мышцами лица... Который сталкивался с подобными проблемами ранее... Который владеет мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии. . И.т. Д, и т.п...


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Реакция на ветер/холод вообще вызывает у врачей недоумение.


Обычно дело - рецепторы в напряженных,  отечных мышцах становятся более чувствительны и легко реагируют на холод/ветер... Встречается это достаточно часто...


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Врач пытался вправить позвонки(я сидела на стуле,он поднимал меня за голову, раскручивая ее влево-вправо).


Подобное лечение ни в коем случае!.  Попытки разного рода "вправлений" ухудшат проблему.


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Говорит мои проблемы лежат в другой плоскости, и это не к нему, советовал лечение «руками».


Психоневролог прав..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Каждый специалист видит по-своему, но лечение не приносит результатов.


Потому что они видят только свой сегмент проблемы, а она носит более глобальный характер, захватывает несколько спецальностей сразу... Нет специалиста, который бы увидел проблему "сверху", смог бы "собрать все вместе ", в одно целое...


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Спасибо, что дочитали до конца)))


Написано очень хорошо, подробно , доходчиво, сразу все становится понятно..


----------



## Брюнетка88 (12 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте! Очень благодарна вам за отклик!
Я понимаю, что ситуация достаточно сложная и быстрого решения не жду, но количество возможных причин сбивает с толку.


AIR написал(а):


> Мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на шейном уровне всё же осталась..


Это видно по снимкам? Просто все неврологи, читая снимки, спрашивают про травму или аварию в прошлом; неужели такая плохая шея?


AIR написал(а):


> Постепенно, с возрастом, мышечно-тонические нарушения с кранио-вертебрального уровня стали подниматься вверх, захватывая челюсти и даже височные области...


Получается, дело в мышцах, и кости не причем? Или не я правильно понимаю?
На следующей неделе  второй сеанс у остеопата.  Она видит причину в костях черепа и лица-не так они стоят, поэтому и мышцы в тонусе, и пережато все. Уверена, что организм выведен из состояния компенсации расширением челюсти и брекетами. Правильно ли работать именно с костями(а не с мышцами) в моем случае?
Как Вы считаете, ортодонтическое лечение действительно нанесло вред?


AIR написал(а):


> Обычно дело - рецепторы в напряженных, отечных мышцах становятся более чувствительны и легко реагируют на холод/ветер..


Понятно, значит все логично)


AIR написал(а):


> Подобное лечение ни в коем случае!. Попытки разного рода "вправлений" ухудшат проблему.


Именно этого и боюсь, поэтому очень осторожничаю с выбором специалиста.


AIR написал(а):


> Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на кранио-вертебральном уровне, имеющий также опыт работы с жевательных мышцами и мышцами лица... Который сталкивался с подобными проблемами ранее... Который владеет мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии. .


Где? Где такого найти? Я живу в Воронеже, и кажется, пройдены все врачи. Как быть? Возможно, Вы можете кого-то рекомендовать здесь? Или мои варианты только Москва/Петербург?


AIR написал(а):


> Написано очень хорошо, подробно , доходчиво, сразу все становится понятно..


Спасибо, я старалась))


----------



## AIR (13 Авг 2018)

Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Очень благодарна вам за отклик!





Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Это видно по снимкам? Просто все неврологи, читая снимки, спрашивают про травму или аварию в прошлом; неужели такая плохая шея?


Видно по опыту работы, по жалобам, по течению заболевания, и по снимкам в том числе... Не совсем чтобы ужасно плохая, и хуже бывает.. Имеется боковой наклон  в суставах головы, ротация позвонков...


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Получается, дело в мышцах, и кости не причем? Или не я правильно понимаю?


Позвонки же, вроде, держат, смещают,  двигают мышцы-сухожилия-связки. ..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> На следующей неделе второй сеанс у остеопата. Она видит причину в костях черепа и лица-не так они стоят, поэтому и мышцы в тонусе, и пережато все.


А остеопаты всегда видят причину в костях.. Ведь само слово "Остеопатия " переводится  как "костная патология".. И вообще основоположники остеопатии не доктора и в США остеопаты медиками не являются..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Уверена, что организм выведен из состояния компенсации расширением челюсти и брекетами. Правильно ли работать именно с костями(а не с мышцами) в моем случае?


Имеется асимметрия в стоянии челюсти, но это вызвано разным напряжением мышц справа и слева кранио-вертебрального перехода, мышц участвующих в жевании и даже лица спасибо и слева.. Это легко можно объяснить и показать (нарисовать ) на снимках (ваших). .. Да, брекеты вполне могли повлиять, усилить уже имеющийся асиметричный спазм мышц.. И что остеопат сможет сделать с костями черепа? Поменяет их размеры, форму?


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Именно этого и боюсь, поэтому очень осторожничаю с выбором специалиста.





Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Где? Где такого найти? Я живу в Воронеже, и кажется, пройдены все врачи.





Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Возможно, Вы можете кого-то рекомендовать здесь?


Дело в том, что специалист по подобным проблемам может найтись там, где часто попадаются пациенты с всеми данными нарушениями и проявлениями..  Есть ли в Воронеже такое место? Думаю, что и для Москвы это встречается нечасто.. Нужен специалист не столько просто соображающий в этом теоретически, сколько имеющий длительный опыт работы именно "подушечками пальцев" и именно с кранио-вертебральным переходом и жевательными  мышцами. Учитывая реактивность нервной системы работать осторожно и последовательно... С такой частотой сеансов у остеопата лечение может занять годы.. Получится как у Ходжи Насреддина : "через 10 лет или падишах или ишак или я..."


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Спасибо, я старалась))


----------



## Тт (13 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88, а у Вас эти ощущения постоянны или бывают просветы?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (13 Авг 2018)

AIR написал(а):


>


это здорово, что и в наши дни этот клич актуален, особенно в такой сфере!
Эх, училась в химико-биологическом классе, хотела быть генетиком, но технарь во мне победил. Теперь вот приходится углубляться в медицину, видимо карма)))


AIR написал(а):


> Позвонки же, вроде, держат, смещают, двигают мышцы-сухожилия-связки. ..


я этот процесс именно так и представляла


AIR написал(а):


> И что остеопат сможет сделать с костями черепа? Поменяет их размеры, форму?


поменять их положение относительно друг друга-так она говорит. Подержав голову в руках на первом сеансе, сказала:  "затылок поддается, стал мягче". Но все время спрашивала про зрение: не плывет ли картинка, есть ли четкость, не кружится ли голова-это немного напрягло. Большую часть сеанса проводит с закрытыми глазами, может так и надо (связь с космосом)?!
Я так понимаю, что это не то направление, в котором нужно двигаться?


AIR написал(а):


> Это легко можно объяснить и показать (нарисовать ) на снимках (ваших).


Я бы посмотрела) если это Вас не сильно затруднит, то покажите, пожалуйста


AIR написал(а):


> специалист по подобным проблемам может найтись там, где часто попадаются пациенты с всеми данными нарушениями и проявлениями.. Есть ли в Воронеже такое место?


На ум приходит вертебрологический центр, была там на консультации, сказали оперативное вмешательство не требуется, массаж и ЛФК могу делать в любом месте, про мануальную терапию-ни слова. Сейчас постараюсь выяснить, возможно у них появился такой спец.
На кафедре челюстно-лицевой хирургии нашей Мед.Академии тоже была, хирург пригласил еще несколько врачей-совещались, смотрели, вертели, но в итоге остановились на лечении "руками", но у них таких спецов тоже нет! У них была пациентка с чем-то похожим, "шум льющейся из крана воды". Она лежала в клинике неврозов, прошла кучу врачей-безрезультатно. Здесь с ней работали 2года-помогли. но они именно зубы исправляли, сказали у меня нечто иное.
Куда еще можно обращаться с этим, какой профиль посмотреть? возможно, я что-то упускаю из виду.
Куда обращаются такие пациенты в Москве?


AIR написал(а):


> С такой частотой сеансов у остеопата лечение может занять годы.


а как часто должны проходиться сеансы, не именно у остеопата, а в целом касаемо ситуации?


Тт написал(а):


> @Брюнетка88, а у Вас эти ощущения постоянны или бывают просветы?


постоянны, но усугубляются при различных факторах: ветер, холод, положение головы, аквааэробика(от чего вообще не ожидала!) Я даже в машине с открытым окном не езжу. Сейчас у нас жара, но очень часто ветренно, раньше я вообще не понимала что такое ветер, есть/нет без разницы. Теперь он обостряет симптомы, и если на улице тихо-я провожу там максимально возможное время. А впереди осень, зима Сейчас в моем гардеробе появилась куча платков-шапок-капюшонов, хотя это не спасает.


----------



## Тт (13 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88, сочувствую Вам. У меня проблемы со здоровьем возникли в период ношения брекетов. И я тоже не знаю совпадение это или нет( А работу над прикусом Вы дальше продолжили?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (13 Авг 2018)

@Тт,  дальше работать над прикусом мне не предлагали. Зашла речь о разобщающей капе, но пришли к выводу, что она навредит. Мне делали ТРГ, проводили расчеты отклонений по зубам, челюстям, суставу... там почти по всем параметрам цифры были в районе 80-90%!! Поэтому решили не трогать, искать решение в не лекарствах, а в "ручной" работе с шеей и головой. 
Прочитала Вашу тему.... я не могу давать советы, только лишь пожелать скорейшего выздоровления. Здесь, на форуме, есть люди, которые смогли решить свои проблемы. Надеюсь, это получится и у нас


----------



## Тт (13 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88, и Вам тоже выздоровления! А Вы у эндокринолога не были?


----------



## AIR (14 Авг 2018)

Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> еперь вот приходится углубляться в медицину, видимо карма))


И это типично. Как ни включишь телевизор, то узнаешь, что обычный гражданин должен разбираться в банковском деле, юриспруденции, строительстве, авторемонте и вообще во всех сферах жизнедеятельности..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> поменять их положение относительно друг друга-так она говорит.


Затылочную  и лобную местами , например.


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Подержав голову в руках на первом сеансе, сказала: "затылок поддается, стал мягче".


Я обычно говорю, что работая миопрессурой, расслабляю подзатылочные мышцы и они становятся мягче..  . Но , это вероятно,  очень примитивно и недостойно мастеров остеопатии!!. Они если что и размягчают, то сразу кости!


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Но все время спрашивала про зрение: не плывет ли картинка, есть ли четкость, не кружится ли голова-это немного напрягло.


Напряжение подзатылочных мышц может  иногда способствовать компрессии позвоночных артерий, местных нервов и при работе с мышцами могут быть такие рефлекторные реакции если имеется гиперреактивность  нервной системы. .   И это не говорит о смещении костей черепа..Просто работать еще мягче и осторожнее.


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Большую часть сеанса проводит с закрытыми глазами, может так и надо (связь с космосом)?!


В принципе, я тоже работаю с закрытыми глазами.. может просто, чтобы лучше чувствовать пальцами, а может просто так получается.. А уж как она объяснит... Может действительно космическая энергия помогает кости размягчают и передвигать..
Вобщем остеопат или действительно во все это верит или это просто психологическая работа с пациентом - эффективнее и дороже..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Я так понимаю, что это не то направление, в котором нужно двигаться?


В принципе, пока она работает с подзатылочными мышцами и расслабляет их, то какая то польза быть должна... Но проблема обширнее,  желательно работать с боковыми мышцами , мышцами челюстей включая вверх до височных и иже с ними...


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> бы посмотрела) если это Вас не сильно затруднит, то покажите, пожалуйста


Постараюсь,  но со временем немного не очень.. Я типа в отпуске и с утра до вечера развлекаюсь каркасным строительством. . Поэтому к вечеру и глазки в кучку..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Куда еще можно обращаться с этим, какой профиль посмотреть? возможно, я что-то упускаю из виду.
> Куда обращаются такие пациенты в Москве?


Приходят откуда угодно... И от неврологов, ЛОРов , стоматологов...  То есть проходят всё тоже, что и Вы..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> а как часто должны проходиться сеансы, не именно у остеопата, а в целом касаемо ситуации?


Для меня, по опыту, идеальным является частота через 2-3 дня ...  В совсем серьезных случаях , редко, вначале каждый день. . Раз в неделю занимаюсь с совсем хроническими случаями, например сколиоз.. или беременность для поддержки ..


----------



## Брюнетка88 (15 Авг 2018)

@Тт, была, окулист направил, когда отеки начались, все в пределах нормы. И почки проверяли, и сердце.
Может Вам стоит пересдать ТТГ? мало ли, ошибка в лаборатории, перепутали. Мою подругу так гепатитомС обрадовали, она сразу в обморок грохнулась, хорошо в больнице были. Пересдала 3раза в разных местах-отрицательно.


----------



## Тт (15 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88, жду как 2 месяца пройдет и пересдам (этот гормон просто очень медленно реагирует на что-то). И  если опять понижен, то тогда к эндокринологу.  Может моя проблема в нем. У моей знакомой тоже один раз перепутали анализы на гормоны с каким-то мужчиной. Доктор долго ржал)))))


----------



## Брюнетка88 (15 Авг 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Они если что и размягчают, то сразу кости!


главное, чтоб не мозги))


AIR написал(а):


> Но проблема обширнее, желательно работать с боковыми мышцами , мышцами челюстей включая вверх до височных и иже с ними...


а стопы? они  имеют какое-то влияние на ситуацию? или просто подобрать стельки и забыть про плоскостопие?

Флеболог  направил в бассейн, чтобы хоть как-то остановить распространение сосудистой сетки, еще и для мышц польза(ведь польза же?), и для настроения. Но после первого занятия аквааэробикой пошло резкое обострение по "лицевым симптомам"(пункт 2). И я так понимаю это из-за  





AIR написал(а):


> Напряжение подзатылочных мышц может иногда способствовать компрессии  местных нервов


 Невролог под вопросом поставил: нерв от позвонка С2 или тройничный. Через месяц все вернулось к привычному уровню боли. Сейчас я бы хотела продолжить походы в бассейн, но просто плавать-можно ли? или нагрузка на плечевой пояс опять повторит ситуацию?



AIR написал(а):


> Для меня, по опыту, идеальным является частота через 2-3 дня


А количество сеансов индивидуально? или курс 10сеансов и перерыв, ждем результата? Пытаюсь построить план действий. Я сейчас принялась искать спецов по такой технике у нас, но в основном работают  в "жестком" формате.  В одном месте заявили "мануальщик-это костоправ, он всегда щелкает позвонки" 



AIR написал(а):


> Я типа в отпуске и с утра до вечера развлекаюсь каркасным строительством.


Круто! желаю творческих успехов


----------



## Брюнетка88 (21 Авг 2018)

Вчера была у мануального терапевта, который специализируется на шее(вертебрологический Центр), умеет работать  мягкой техникой с черепом. Посмотрел обследования, послушал, приступил к осмотру. Вначале проводил мышечное тестирование, потом такую манипуляцию: я лежу на кушетке, он сидит на стуле сзади, средними пальцами давит мне в области висков, а большими с усилием ведет по темечку в сторону лба. Сказала ему про боль, говорит так надо. После возникли неприятные ощущения на макушке головы, будто мешком стукнули, сказал все пройдет, и сейчас начнет восстанавливаться симметрия лица. Конечно, ничего не изменилось, но эта боль не отпускает.Вечером была легкая шаткость.Сейчас болит в области родничка, как будто ударили чем-то, очень жжет.
Доктор @AIR, пожалуйста, прокомментируйте. Что это за манипуляция, должна ли быть такая реакция?


----------



## AIR (21 Авг 2018)

Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Вначале проводил мышечное тестирование,


Это как?


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> я лежу на кушетке, он сидит на стуле сзади, средними пальцами давит мне в области висков, а большими с усилием ведет по темечку в сторону лба.





Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> сказал все пройдет, и сейчас начнет восстанавливаться симметрия лица.


Судя по всему это из области остеопатии..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> умеет работать мягкой техникой с черепом


Да, скорее всего это остеопатия. ..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> .Вечером была легкая шаткость.Сейчас болит в области родничка, как будто ударили чем-то, очень жжет.
> Доктор @AIR, пожалуйста, прокомментируйте. Что это за манипуляция, должна ли быть такая реакция?


Я таким не занимаюсь, но могу предположить,  что это результат сильного раздражения местных чувствительных нервных рецепторов.. По идее должно пройти если нет гиперчувствительности и лабильности нервной системы. .. Что это приведет к симметрии и гармонии лицевого скелета несколько сомневаюсь..
P.S. А он не сказал, по каким принципам и с чем работает?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (21 Авг 2018)

@AIR, спасибо за столь быстрый ответ в такой ранний час )
Сказал, что сделает немного кинезиотерапии, дальше "мануальное мышечное тестирование", потом определил проблему-череп и верхняя челюсть и сделал эту манипуляцию. Конкретно с  черепом работает у пациентов-инсультников. Про приемы остеопатии сказал не владеет.
Немного пугает это ощущение, посмотрела  по схемам черепа в интернете-это место аккурат "большой родничок". Походила сейчас немного по квартире-опять пошатывает и тошнит. Возможно, глупый вопрос, но ведь раздвинуть кости по швам таким образом невозможно? я правильно поняла, что это все на уровне внешнечерепных ощущений?
Про симметрию лица-не восстановилось, я и не рассчитывала.


----------



## AIR (21 Авг 2018)

Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Сказал, что сделает немного кинезиотерапии, дальше "мануальное мышечное тестирование", потом определил проблему-череп и верхняя челюсть и сделал эту манипуляцию. Конкретно с черепом работает у пациентов-инсультников. Про приемы остеопатии сказал не владеет.


Гибрид кинезиологии и остеопатии..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Немного пугает это ощущение, посмотрела по схемам черепа в интернете-это место аккурат "большой родничок". Походила сейчас немного по квартире-опять пошатывает и тошнит. Возможно, глупый вопрос, но ведь раздвинуть кости по швам таким образом невозможно?


А остеопаты считают что возможно. .


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> я правильно поняла, что это все на уровне внешнечерепных ощущений?


Канешно..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Про симметрию лица-не восстановилось, я и не рассчитывала.


Такие обещания при таких манипуляция,  это прерогатива чисто остеопатов..


----------



## Брюнетка88 (21 Авг 2018)

@AIR, спасибо Вам за ответы)


AIR написал(а):


> Гибрид кинезиологии и остеопатии..


В конце сеанса вообще начались разговоры про космос, прошлую жизнь и ее ужасы, которые в этой не дают мне вылечиться. Занавес!
Я прекрасно понимаю, что ко врачебному делу это отношения не имеет, но неприятно. Неудачный опыт.
Что теперь делать дальше: не сдаваться и продолжать искать настоящего спеца?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (21 Авг 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> А он не сказал, по каким принципам и с чем работает


Дозвонилась ему,говорит ничего не знаю, ничего не делал, просто руки положил, они тяжелые, поэтому было больно! Вчера говорил про снятые блоки и  мышечное напряжение, сегодня отрицает все манипуляции, короче уходит в  несознанку. Я в замешательстве


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

Видимо космос ему запретил говорить про манипуляции


----------



## AIR (21 Авг 2018)

Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Дозвонилась ему,говорит ничего не знаю, ничего не делал, просто руки положил, они тяжелые, поэтому было больно! Вчера говорил про снятые блоки и мышечное напряжение, сегодня отрицает все манипуляции, короче уходит в несознанку. Я в замешательстве


Значит сказать нечего, не может объяснить реакцию организма и что делать предположить не может.. Такое тоже бывает...


----------



## Брюнетка88 (21 Авг 2018)

@AIR, получается просто нужно ждать, ничего не предпринимая?
Выпила мовалис утром-пока без изменений.


Тт написал(а):


> Видимо космос ему запретил говорить про манипуляции


Теперь говорит, что вообще не работает с черепом, а занимается только позвонками, что ему просто могли показаться изменения в моем лице...
Хорошо что доктор @AIR пролил свет на ситуацию, а то как-то страшновато стало


----------



## AIR (22 Авг 2018)

Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> @AIR, получается просто нужно ждать, ничего не предпринимая?
> Выпила мовалис утром-пока без изменени


Придётся пока подождать, местно ничего не предпринимать,  чтобы не закрепить такую реакцию. Максимум таблетки.
Если что и пробовать, то осторожно очень миопрессуру.. Где крепится голова к шее сзади, сбоку, осторожно подушечками пальцев понажимать. . Где уплотнение и болезненность подушечками пальцев же просто надавить немного и так держать не отпуская  минуты 2-4 .. Постепенно плотность должна становиться мягче, а болезненность меньше. Вобщем осторожно и плавно попробовать и посмотреть реакцию..


----------



## Брюнетка88 (22 Авг 2018)

@AIR, поняла, попробую. Спасибо Вам большущее)))


----------



## Тт (27 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88, как Ваши дела?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (31 Авг 2018)

@Тт, видимо мовалис и время сделали свое дело, острая боль на макушке прошла, но ощущение легкого жжения осталось, если касаюсь расческой- начинается сильный зуд, но кожа головы чистая, думаю нервные окончания так реагируют(этого еще не хватало). Выходные провели на даче, вечером на прогулку меня хватило всего на 30минут, голые руки-ноги не замерзли, а вот голова-уши-лицо как будто "отморозила", ужасное ощущение, и теперь это начинает распространяется на всю голову. Ищешь спеца, идешь за помощью, и бац-такой результат! Пока в раздумьях, какая-то полная безнадега..
Как Ваши дела, УЗДС сделали?


----------



## Тт (31 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88, приветики! Рада Вас слышать!!! Читала и что-то не поняла...Вам все-таки получше? Я так понимаю боль прошла, а это главное. Жжение и зуд по-любому легче терпеть. Блин, но как же это тяжело, когда проблемы с головой (я имею ввиду боль и т.д.). Меня родственники не понимают, говорят: вот у меня же тоже спина, живот, почка болели и мы терпели, я им пытаюсь объяснить, что голова это другое, совсем другое.....Не отчаивайтесь. Хотя я Вас понимаю. УЗДС пока не сделала, не нашла где у нас в городе с функциональными пробами делают. Уже хотела сделать без них, но все проводиться в рабочее время, а у меня проверка на предприятии, поэтому невозможно было отпроситься. Буду на след. неделе пытаться. Всю неделю высокое давление( Нужно мучить терапевта, тем более, что сейчас нового поставили.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (31 Авг 2018)

@Тт, я имела ввиду "последствия" посещения мануального терапевта уменьшаются, а так все как раньше(( Видимо методом "проб и ошибок" нужно искать своего мастера, я теперь опасаюсь даваться в руки, хоть и понимаю что это и есть мое лечение. еще и муж начинает давить, надо двигаться дальше, ждать нельзя, где-то же есть тот самый врач... Родственники это вообще отдельная тема, я стараюсь не распространяться, как и с друзьями, у всех разное понимание и восприятие. 
Про УЗДС: функц. пробы это просто повороты головы, переход лежа-сидя, если нет в частных клиниках, то в областной должны делать. У нас миллионник, а вызванные потенциалы делают только в областной, т к очень редко обращаются за таким обследованием.
Терапевта конечно посетите, тем более новый, у него взгляд не "замыленный")
И держите нас в курсе, вместе мы сила


----------



## Тт (31 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88,  спасибо Вам на добром слове! Про мануальных терапевтов, то я их очень сильно боюсь  т.к. на форумах поначиталась про них . Решила, что это для меня в последнюю очередь. Вам тоже советую выбирать тщательно, тем более, если город большой, то наверняка много хороших, но плохих еще больше. Вам тоже выздоровления, терпения и мужества. А главное спокойствия и веры!!!


----------



## Брюнетка88 (31 Авг 2018)

Очень интересно мнение врачей по поводу такой методики (с 6минуты) 



легким движением руки мануальный терапевт производит ротацию костей черепа
Я так понимаю используют метод кинезио и остеопатии. Это работает?


----------



## Тт (8 Сен 2018)

@Брюнетка88, а Вы на скрытый железодефицит не сдавали анализы?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (9 Сен 2018)

@Тт, сдавала, и на магний(т к при его дефиците могут наблюдаться мышечные спазмы)-все норма


----------



## горошек (10 Сен 2018)

@Брюнетка88, а что на магний сдавали? Я читала, что по крови его определять бесполезно, также как и кальций. Там они всегда будут в норме, т к слишком важные для организма элементы и он будет вытягивать их из костей, мышц, волос, ногтей и т п. Вроде по волосам и ногтям магний как раз и определяют.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (12 Сен 2018)

@горошек, сдавала кровь-норма. А как определить по состоянию ногтей-волос?


----------



## горошек (13 Сен 2018)

Ну как то определяют. По-моему, инвитро делает.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (26 Сен 2018)

Следуя рекомендации доктора @AIR, нашла невролога, владеющего мягкотканевой техникой+рефлексо и гирудотерапия. Послушала, посмотрела обследования, сказала про разную высоту плеч, сколиоз, уход таза, далее обследовала область от затылка до уровня лопаток, все нажатия были очень болезненны.
Резюмировала: родовая травма*!* область основания черепа-шея-плечи "зацементированны", сказала работать мягкой техникой сейчас нельзя, все в триггерах, будет только хуже; всему виной атланто-окципитальный вывих, именно из-за этого и возникли проблемы с мышцами и далее по списку....Нужно искать специалиста, который этот вывих мне устранит, и после она возьмется за меня.
Я не понимаю, получается неправильное положение этих позвонков выводит мышцы из нормотонуса? но везде пишут: мышцы держат/двигают позвонки, а тут наоборот? И главное, что делать, устранять этот вывих? и как?


----------



## AIR (27 Сен 2018)

Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> нашла невролога, владеющего мягкотканевой техникой+рефлексо и гирудотерапия. Послушала, посмотрела обследования, сказала про разную высоту плеч, сколиоз, уход таза, далее обследовала область от затылка до уровня лопаток, все нажатия были очень болезненны.


На первый взгляд вначале вроде бы всё правильно..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Резюмировала: родовая травма*!* область основания черепа-шея-плечи "зацементированны", сказала работать мягкой техникой сейчас нельзя, все в триггерах, будет только хуже;


А вот здесь уже пошла фигня... Значит у неё какая то не такая мягкая техника..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> всему виной атланто-окципитальный вывих, именно из-за этого и возникли проблемы с мышцами и далее по списку...


Бывает, во время родов "скручивают" позвонок,  но проявления этого  появляются обычно в детском возрасте.. Поэтому в Вашем возрасте винить во всем "родовую травма" очень большая натяжка. ...


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Нужно искать специалиста, который этот вывих мне устранит, и после она возьмется за меня.


Если специалист устранит главную причину, то чем же она собирается заниматься после этого? Стричь купоны?


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Я не понимаю, получается неправильное положение этих позвонков выводит мышцы из нормотонуса? но везде пишут: мышцы держат/двигают позвонки, а тут наоборот? И главное, что делать, устранять этот вывих? и как?


Вправление позвонков, за долгие годы устаканившихся в данном положении (если причина вывих во время родов) дополнительно травмируют  фиброзированные -кальцинированные  мышцы-сухожилия-связки  позвонково-двигательного сегмента со всеми вытекающими. ..
А если данная ситуация формировалась постепенно при нарушении статики в результате сложившейся привычной позы, то работа на расслабление спазмированных местных мышц, улучшение местной микроциркуляции со снятием застоя и отёчности,  вполне может уменьшить смещение позвонков с восстановлением  симмтрии.... И, как результат,  улучшение самочувствия. .


----------



## Брюнетка88 (22 Окт 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> На первый взгляд вначале вроде бы всё правильно.....





AIR написал(а):


> А вот здесь уже пошла фигня..


и так заканчиваются все мои походы, эх....

Спасибо Вам за такие детальные  разъяснения


----------



## Тт (16 Ноя 2018)

@Брюнетка88,  добрый день!!! Как Вы?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (30 Ноя 2018)

Здравствуйте, Танечка! Все так же, как-то пытаюсь настроить себя на принятие этой ситуации, пока не знаю как смириться(((  но, видимо, придется.
Вы продолжаете прием препаратов от давления? легчает?


----------



## Тт (30 Ноя 2018)

@Брюнетка88,  как я рада Вас слышать!!! Спасибо, что написали. От давления ничего не пью. Оно периодами то высокое, то ближе к норме. Смиряться думаю не стоит. Может попробовать в Москву?


----------



## mailfort (26 Май 2020)

@Брюнетка88, как у вас дела?
Много похожего на мое! Тоже смещение челюстей и верхней в том числе, я сама померяла по фото: верх челюсть от горизонтали стоит косо на 5град, нижняя на 12. Остеопат шупал, сказал, что небный шов ступенью, правая верх челюсть выше левой. Смещение началось после травмы в шею сзади 2года назад и сместилось стремительно в течение нескольких месяцев. Остеопат шупал и тоже говорил про подвывих атланта.
Стали смещаться кости черепа и лица, челюстей.
Сосудистая сетка тоже стала выступать, особенно в ротовой полости, на небе, язычке, щеках изнутри. На внешней стороне - на подбородке.
Вены везде под кожей стали видней и даже "синие острова" появились.
----
Скажите, пожалуйста, как врачи объясняют, почему ликвор вдруг потек, где в мозге место вытекания?

Мне когда остеопат 2сеанс провел, то примерно 5 дней текли сопли и жутко болела голова. Это теперь я думаю, что вытекал ликвор.


----------



## mailfort (27 Май 2020)

Вот нашла статью, понятным языком объясняется взаимосвязь зубов, с положением челюстей, костями черепа и позвоночником, с картинками.
Сама сейчас читаю




__





						Окклюзия и прикус - Ортодонтический букварь пациента
					

Обзор ортодонта Филатова: виды прикуса




					ortofil.ru


----------



## mailfort (2 Июн 2020)

И тут


----------



## Тт (2 Июн 2020)

@mailfort, добрый день! То есть Вы считаете , что ваши проблемы из-за дисфункции ВНЧС? Извиняюсь, что влезаю не в свою тему.

Поясню свой вопрос. Проблемы с моим здоровьем начались во время ношения брекетов, но все же после сильнейшего нервного срыва. Тоже долгое время думала на дисфункцию ВНЧС. На этой почве стала общаться с Брюнеткой 88.


----------



## mailfort (2 Июн 2020)

Не, внчс потом подключилось, спустя несколько месяцев после того как стали смещаться челюсти и зубы. Первична у меня была травма в шею.


----------



## Тт (2 Июн 2020)

@mailfort, теперь поняла. Спасибо, что ответили. Как Ваше самочувствие на данный момент? Есть хоть какие то улучшения?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (2 Июл 2020)

@mailfort, здравствуйте!
Разный уровень шва на небе тоже имеется. Думаю тут все вместе поехали: и лицевые кости, и перегородка, и челюсти, и весь корпус. Сейчас наблюдаю проблему со стопами, плющатся. Думаю и это сильно влияет. Знаю случай, когда женщина мучалась с мигренью долгие годы, и решение проблемы пришло неожиданно: стельки! Перекос стал уходить, боли отступать.
Про ликвор: по идее он в замкнутом пространстве, так сказать омывает головной мозг и спинной. Про возможность его вытекания я узнала случайно, лежала в больнице с женщиной, у которой после столкновения с машиной был УШИБ головного мозга. В результате у неё ликвор начал вытекать через нос, как лёгкий насморк. Её готовили к операции, подробностей не помню, но как-то трубочку выводят в почки или мочевой пузырь, и ликвор идёт туда. Но она в последний момент передумала, решила остаться с носовым платочком.
Возможно, после Остео, вытекал не ликвор, а застойная слизь из пазух носа. У вас, кстати, искривления перегородки нет?
Про 'место вытекания' сказать не могу, пройденные мною врачи не в теме.

Вообще, я пришла к выводу, что такие последствия мы имеем из-за вмешательства в сформированную компенсацию. Т е мы уже выросли 'кривые', заматерели в этом состоянии, и тут вдруг локально пытаемся что-то выпрямить. И начинает формироваться новая компенсация, если организму не удаётся вернуть это 'что-то' исправленное в прежнее кривое состояние. И гнемся ещё сильнее, пережимая все и вся. Нужен очень грамотный специалист.

Извините, если сумбурно написала, весной к нам пришла страшная новость, каша в голове.


Тт написал(а):


> @mailfort, теперь поняла. Спасибо, что ответили. Как Ваше самочувствие на данный момент? Есть хоть какие то улучшения?


Танечка, добрый вечер!
Как дела, как самочувствие?


----------



## Тт (2 Июл 2020)

Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Танечка, добрый вечер!
> Как дела, как самочувствие?


Как я Вас рада слышать! Думала, что Вы совсем форум забросили. Самочувствие по разному. Сейчас мучаюсь скорее от высокого давления. Поднимается по каждому пустяку: понервничаю, смена погоды, порадуюсь. Организм разболтался, что-то в нем сломалось и этого не вернуть(. Но брекеты уже не виню. Думаю, что все из за нервов произошло. Умом понимаю, что нужно себя беречь, но на деле не выходит. Иногда состояние прям ужасное, иногда вроде норм. Как Вы?

@Брюнетка88, как людям не говори, чтобы они не вмешивались в свой организм, все равно они будут продолжать это делать. Пока что здоровы этого не ценят. Так было и со мной. Делают пластики, инъекции, брекеты и т. д. Всем уже мозги этой красотой прозомбировали. Это общественное мнение будь оно не ладно.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (2 Июл 2020)

За это время выявила ещё одну гадость, с которой тоже нужно бороться. Или жить. Жить так, как есть. Не помню, писала ли я вам про анализы на щитовидку, она тоже даёт очень интересные ощущения.
Очень хочу, чтобы вы научились себя беречь, это очень важно. Нужно менять отношение к жизни, почти все наши нервы это не столь важно. Есть такой способ: представьте, важна ли эта проблема будет через 5лет? В большинстве случаев ответ -нет, значит и повода переживать нет.
По поводу реакции давления на эмоции: я бы тут подумала на адреналин, а это работа надпочечников. Поэтому и спрашиваю про щитовидку, там есть связь. Есть группа вконтакте: 'Гипотиреоз. Группа для врачей и пациентов', там много инфы про всякие состояния головы при проблемах с щитовидкой.
А вообще, делайте то, что считаете нужным, правильным, слушайте себя, не переживайте. Бог даст, все устроится.
Общайтесь с близкими людьми, цените каждое мгновение, это самое главное, но иногда слишком поздно мы это понимаем.


----------



## Тт (2 Июл 2020)

@Брюнетка88, щитовидку проверяла. Всё ок. Надпочечниками обязательно займусь. С медициной у нас плохо. Никому ни до кого нет дела. Вы тоже держитесь. Сил вам моральных и поддержки. Люди только с какими болезнями не борятся. И побеждают.


----------

